# My new puppy



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

My new addition 7 week old German shepherd called Sasha


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

She's so cute!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww - what a little cutie.
She's got some growing to do - I look forwrd to seeing more pics of her as she grows.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

She is settling in really well. Putting our bulldog in her place . It's amusing to watch Steel back away from her as she is almost 5 stone but I think Sasha will be the boss


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Shes beautiful  x


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool name 

Also very cute and fluffy!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Cute puppy


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. She is doing really well. Loves Steel to bits they follow each other round constantly







[/URL][/IMG]

This was taken yesterday a week after we got her. Laid in her favourite spot watching tv :smile5:


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

great pics and a gorgeous dog:001_tt1:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Aaaaaww she is adorable!


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a really nice pic!!, reminds me of my German Shepherd when we first got her as a pup.

I think i have a picture somewhere looks a lot like yours lol


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dukehollypepper (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahhh, lovely!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

Sasha and steel asleep together on settee last night


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

awww how cute!


----------

